# US Men's Soccer coach Bradley is out. Klinsmann's in.



## nojyeloot (Jul 29, 2011)

U.S. Soccer names Klinsmann new USMNT coach - CBSSports.com


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, it's a start. Now they just need to replace all these American players with Euro's.


----------

